# Simply Nourish?



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Opinions on Simply Nourish dog food? My sister has recently started to feed her beagles that (Anythings better than the Purina Beneful she was feeding before I guess.) I do not know much about this brand of food. Any opinions out there?

Edit to Add: She was feeding Purina Beneful, not sure why I was thinking Purina one for.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a Petsmart brand food like Authority; I fed Authority to my last dog and she did OK on it; Simply Nourish seems to be a little more expensive than Authority. As long as the dog does well on it that's all that matters. I didn't see too much difference in the food and I probably would feed Authority only because it is cheaper but with that said Authority doesn't have grain free if a dog needs that.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Dog Person said:


> It's a Petsmart brand food like Authority; I fed Authority to my last dog and she did OK on it; Simply Nourish seems to be a little more expensive than Authority. As long as the dog does well on it that's all that matters. I didn't see too much difference in the food and I probably would feed Authority only because it is cheaper but with that said Authority doesn't have grain free if a dog needs that.


the bad thing I have heard about it is,, keeping it in stock when you need it in this area...


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I never had issues with Authority not stocked and Simply Nourish came out after my last dog died so I have no experience with that. Since I am not feeding Purina, SD or any of the mostly available brands I typically get to where there's a weeks or so worth of food and buy another bag so I don't run into a problem. Come to think of it, I used to have problems with Nutro Natural Choice Senior being stocked at Petsmart at times; every so often I would have to buy the 5 lb. bag to carry us over until they got a 15 lb. bag.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never seen it out of stock here either. She is trying to do better for her dogs by buying this. I have told her time and time again that beneful is a bad food, and she just finally started to listen. 

I told her I would ask on here for opinions on it since I know nothing about it. Also any other suggestions are welcome. Remember that really anything is better then what she was feeding before. She is willing to try different things to see what works for her dogs. However she will only buy pet food from Feeder Supply, or a Petsmart store. She is not willing to drive anywhere else, or shop online. I am just glad she is trying at least.  So open to suggestions as well as opinions on Simply Nourish.

Thanks for the replys so far.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

From Feeder Supply, I'd probably go with Wellness (I believe they no longer source from Diamond and now only use WellPet's Indiana facility), Nutro Ultra or for budget options, Professional (a Diamond brand) or Pro Pac (Midwestern Pet Foods Inc, same maker as Earthborn)


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> I have never seen it out of stock here either. She is trying to do better for her dogs by buying this. I have told her time and time again that beneful is a bad food, and she just finally started to listen.
> 
> I told her I would ask on here for opinions on it since I know nothing about it. Also any other suggestions are welcome. Remember that really anything is better then what she was feeding before. She is willing to try different things to see what works for her dogs. However she will only buy pet food from Feeder Supply, or a Petsmart store. She is not willing to drive anywhere else, or shop online. I am just glad she is trying at least.  So open to suggestions as well as opinions on Simply Nourish.
> 
> Thanks for the replys so far.


I fed Maggie Authority, Science Diet, Purina Pro Plan, Purina One and Nutro Natural Choice and quite honestly she did great on all of them unless it had beef. Looking at Simply Nourish they do have a lot of types which is a good thing. I would have your sister try the foods that Shell suggested along with the Simply Nourish and go with whatever the dog seems to do well on.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Shell said:


> From Feeder Supply, I'd probably go with Wellness (I believe they no longer source from Diamond and now only use WellPet's Indiana facility), Nutro Ultra or for budget options, Professional (a Diamond brand) or Pro Pac (Midwestern Pet Foods Inc, same maker as Earthborn)


Thanks for the suggestions! I'll mention them to her today.



Dog Person said:


> I fed Maggie Authority, Science Diet, Purina Pro Plan, Purina One and Nutro Natural Choice and quite honestly she did great on all of them unless it had beef. Looking at Simply Nourish they do have a lot of types which is a good thing. I would have your sister try the foods that Shell suggested along with the Simply Nourish and go with whatever the dog seems to do well on.


Thanks, I will mention everything said and see what she chooses. SO far her dogs seem to be doing good on the Simply Nourish.


----------



## AEPets (Oct 17, 2013)

Simply Nourish looks to be a good food with good ingredients. I would go with it (the grain free preferable).

Do Not just feed any food because the dog or someones dog did "good" on it. Only pick from quality foods to begin with. I hear people say their dog did good, looked good, lived for so many years, etc., while feeding a poor quality food. I also hear people say they tried the better brands and the dog didn't do good. There are many reasons for that. Improperly switching foods is most likely. This process can take a month in some cases. The better brands also have good antioxidants that may cause dogs to have the runs, due to the toxins being flushed from their system. Another cause is intolerance and allergies to ingredients such as chicken. You'd think that the dog does good on chicken since that's what the poor quality brands claims to be in the food. Well, Purina's chicken by-product or poultry by-product, doesn't contain any meat. By-products are what's left over after de-feathering and removing all meats. I know some Purina products have chicken listed as the first ingredient. This is a scam... Ingredients are listed by weight. Chicken, is about 70% water weight. Chicken meal is what you are looking for. Meal is the chicken cooked, ground up, and ready to put into the food. It's like chicken concentrate. So, if a dog has an intolerance to chicken, you may not know about it feeding a poor quality brand like Purina, Ol' Roy, Science Diet, etc. Although, when you try to switch to a good brand with tons of chicken, you'll then see a problem. That's when people blame the brand. I've seen it many times. I first have them switch off chicken to a fish or red meat with the same brand to see if it solves the problem. 90% of the time it does.

Please check out the videos (not my videos) how to choose a dog food on my web site, aepets.com. Also check out dogfoodadvisor.com to get an insight on any brand you are thinking about.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Simply Nourish, a Petsmart brand, is a decent food, imho. I have fed it before and would do so again. I believe American Nutrition manufactures it, but not sure if this is the correct name of the company. Anyway, I use their canned food all the time for my dogs and cat. And, fyi, Authority does have a grain free now.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

it is miles better than beneful. actually, i'd rather feed crayons than beneful. that being said there are a number of things i dont like about simply nourish. no where on the bag does it say that its made in the USA (authority does say that). when you call the number on the bag you get petsmarts head office who is not able to tell you where the food it made, what company manufactures it or where the ingredients are sourced from. i use to feed authority, and while my dog did fine on it, i stopped using it once i found out that none of that info is disclosed. i just dont trust the brand. for the price point, i'd much rather feed natural choice, merricks, etc.

also for what its worth authority does have a grain free recipe.


----------



## Missie2007 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've used this brand in a rotation and had absolutely no problems with it. It is, obviously, light years better than Beneful. Is it the "perfect" food?, of course not, but it is solid and a good, economical choice.


----------

